# Stream



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Where are some good stream in Ohio or are they any???


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

There aren't any you need to move to Nebraska. There is such a thing as a dumb question.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Would like to help but your question is too sparse. Stream of conscience? Stream of cat urine? Stream of data? Stream of water?...

I would suggest checking out some of the regional ohio sections in this forum to get a good picture of the local fishing areas. Otherwise, provide some additional information like what are you after, where are you planning on fishing, etc...


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Hmmm? Good streams in Ohio. I know about 1000.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh, come on guys! Give him some advice. He just needs some pointers to some good waters with a lot of fish.
[/COLOR] 
For the MOST fish, I'd probably start with the Ohio River. It runs along the southern edge of Ohio. Second, I'd try out the Scioto. It can be a big raging river. It runs thru Central Ohio down to, I believe, the Ohio River. Over to the west of Columbus, we have the Mad River. To the southeast of Columbus, we have the Hocking River. The Olentangy flows from north of Columbus to, I believe, the Scioto River as well. All of these rivers have tributaries and streams running into them, and all should be on topographical maps or easily viewable with Google Earth. There are plenty more, but I can't type much more tonight. I will personally guarantee that all of these rivers & streams currently have fish.

I hope this helps!


----------



## 1mecheng (Jul 28, 2009)

Looks like he's into catfishing based on his signature ...

Larger rivers with good catfish populations include the Scioto, Little Miami/Great Miami River, Ohio River, Maumee River/Auglaize River, St. Joseph River, Cuyahoga River, Portage River, etc., etc., etc.

A little more info. on where in the state you would like to go would be helpful.

Dan


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

sbreech said:


> Oh, come on guys! Give him some advice. He just needs some pointers to some good waters with a lot of fish.
> [/COLOR]
> For the MOST fish, I'd probably start with the Ohio River. It runs along the southern edge of Ohio. Second, I'd try out the Scioto. It can be a big raging river. It runs thru Central Ohio down to, I believe, the Ohio River. Over to the west of Columbus, we have the Mad River. To the southeast of Columbus, we have the Hocking River. The Olentangy flows from north of Columbus to, I believe, the Scioto River as well. All of these rivers have tributaries and streams running into them, and all should be on topographical maps or easily viewable with Google Earth. There are plenty more, but I can't type much more tonight. I will personally guarantee that all of these rivers & streams currently have fish.
> 
> I hope this helps!




Wasn't trying to be a jack arse. Just trying to help with the little information provided. If you live in the Lawrence County area, I would probably recommend the areas suggested by Sbreech, unless you are looking for other areas in OH. If you want the SW area of OH then I would suggest the little miami river, great miami, east fork tailwaters, miami white water, and of course the tributaries emptying into the OH river. For cats, the Ohio and the GMR would be good areas.

Provide a little more information and perhaps one of us can fish with you.


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

I was looking for trout streams, this is a fly fishing forum. Most people that fly fish that's normally for trout in small streams but if you want to act like a total jerkoff that's fine I will take my money to another state just try to stay in state. I know not to ask for any help on this forum again.


----------



## young fisherman (Jun 21, 2011)

Ok first of all relax, you could have said you wanted trout streams from the beginning and gotten a lot better responses. Second of all, there are three trout streams in Ohio. The first and most popular is the mad in Columbus. It produces the most fish and the biggest, it has the right conditions to sustain wild trout life. Then, there is the clear fork river. This is the branch of the Mohican, and can be found in Mohican state park. This river is on and off, but trout can be usually found if you know what your doing. The last one is Apple Creek, in Wooster. This river is not that good, all the trout are stocked. After stocking, dumb fisherman come and fish it out taking every fish they have home no matter what size. So not a lot of trout can be found at apple creek, but if you go near the time of a stocking you will have luck. Your best bet is the Mad, and you can visit Mad river outfitters who will give you tips and you can get a guide there. You might have to do a lot of driving, these rivers are very spread out. If it were me, I would hear into PA. PA has a large amount of healthy, wild trout streams that are all easily accessible. The only down side is that it's expensive for licenses and whatnot. I hope this helped, good luck. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

catfishhunterjames said:


> I was looking for trout streams, this is a fly fishing forum. Most people that fly fish that's normally for trout in small streams but if you want to act like a total jerkoff that's fine I will take my money to another state just try to stay in state. I know not to ask for any help on this forum again.


First off, lets not get so upset! If you read your 1st post you weren't very specific about what you were asking. As young fisherman said Ohio is a very trout poor state. I live in N.W. Ohio and spend most of my time fly fishing for smallies in the creeks.
The closest trout stream to me is the Mad. That's the best trout stream in Ohio. The Mad will live up to it's name until you learn it. It will drive you Mad until you learn it.


----------



## young fisherman (Jun 21, 2011)

Catfish hunter, if you are really into fly fishing and want to fish Ohio, then you should consider steelhead fishing in the fall. Ohio has some of the best steelhead streams in the country, branching off of Lake Erie. You will have better luck in steelheading than on trout fishing here in Ohio, and it's easier to find info on steelhead. Also the smallmouth is just as good. Many of the northern steelhead streams like chagrin river, Ricky river, grand river, etc. are also very good smallmouth wise. There is the tusc and the cuyahoga and the muskigum in central Ohio. Also, there is the Ohio river and it's tribs. I've spent a lot of time looking for Ohio trout information, but I've found that the best fishing is is smallmouth and steelhead. Both of these species are very easy to catch on a fly. Keep them an option 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Okay, Thanks


----------

